# Wall insulation



## DavidNielsen (Jun 7, 2011)

Does anyone have experience with drilling holes in interior walls with a drill bit that cuts a circle instead of a hole ? The idea is to get a clean plug that can be glued spackled back in place without as much damage to the texture as a standard bit hole that is large enough to blow in retrofit insulation.

Are there any reasons to do retrofit wall insulation through holes in the outside? It would seem to be an un-necessary compromise of the moisture barrier.

Thanks !


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

You could drill/patch inside or outside, the correct powerful enough blower would be the main problem. The box store blower is fine for attic, not walls. I presume you mean cellulose, not f.g. http://www.karg.com/pdf/Insulaton_density/Dense_packing_Allwein_and_Biddle.pdf

http://www.affordablecomfort.org/images/Events/23/Courses/694/THER3_FitzgeraldDense_pack_Handout.pdf

Gary


----------

